# 55# striper off Cape May



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

_Middleweight to heavyweight bass are reported from Long Beach Island to Cape May. And the catch of the weekend is surely the 55.7-pound striper that 14-year-old Joey Semon caught while fishing with dad Joe on their boat Salty Semon on Saturday. The fish measured 55 inches long at Jim’s Bait and Tackle in Cape May.

Joe Sr. said Monday they trolled Stretch lures from Cape May up the beach, and when they turned around to head back, the bass hit the lure. The young angler brought it right to the boat and into the waiting net, his dad said.

Joe Sr. said he has been fishing for 12 years and that it was the biggest one they ever caught on the boat. Joe Jr. goes to Gloucester County Technical Institute, and they live in West Deptford._

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...1e5-929b-5fca6987e735.html?mode=image&photo=1


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Holy Cow!!


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Nice fish, congrats.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats a porker!


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

would be interesting to know what the contents of the stomach were...what are they feeding on?


----------

